# IH2250 Loader on 574 SSQA?



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

We are putting a SSQA on our 2250 loader. we are looking at the worksaver and the HLA brands. Anyone have either one of these? Maybe pics of them on the loader or suggestions

Thanks


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://hayspear.com/quick-hitch-adapter-case-2250-to-skid-steer-attachment/

I have 2 from this company and they have been flawless. The oldest one is over 10 years old. When researching the first one I liked where handle location was and believe that is what I based my decision on. I don't remember prices of the other ones that I looked at. The 2nd one i just bought from same company 3 years ago.

Looking at work saver they don't include the pins.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks ill check them out too


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want to do a little welding so that you don't pay more for the QA head than a 2250 loader is worth, these are a nice DIY conversion. (Auction ended but they should have them all of the time. It's just what I had saved)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F153930938187


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks. I’ll look into them too.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well went to a local dealer and they had an HLA with adaptor plates and we ended up with that. Built very well. Question i have now according to the female plate it should be on about a 65 degree angle. Our manure forks are about straight (see picture looks like its leaning backward but its just the angle its sitting in the shed at) any ideas on how to adapt to this or will it work flat? We want to make sure there enough curl at lowest point to scoop.

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I would just try it. Lots of aftermarket attachments don’t have “standard” back angle (partly because not all companies use the same angle), so all you can do is try yours and see what happens.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Some pics of the attachment. Stupid phone puts the. Sideways


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I would just try it. Lots of aftermarket attachments don't have "standard" back angle (partly because not all companies use the same angle), so all you can do is try yours and see what happens.


Will try. May see if I can't just weld onto the old brackets now that I look at it.


----------

